# binaries Newsgroups sur mac !



## noanx (19 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Etant un utilisateur fr&#233;quent des t&#233;l&#233;chargements par newsgroup, et switcheur r&#233;cent, j'ai &#233;t&#233; tres agr&#233;ablement surpris de trouver sur Mac des logiciels gratuits, et extremement &#233;fficace.
iGrabNews est excellent. c'est un telechargeur/d&#233;codeur yenc, avec une fonction import de .nzb.
MacParDeluxe s'occupe de tout le reste ! v&#233;rification par2, r&#233;paration, d&#233;compression (rar) et supprime les multiples fichiers ! Vraiment royal.

En bref, une fois de plus, les "&#233;quivalents" mac sont mieux que les logiciels que j'utilisais sous windows.

ps : ceci est un poste d'information pour les utilisateurs des newsgroups, si vous ne comprenez pas, c'est pas grave 

Les newsgroups, c'est sur internet, &#231;a, nan ?  Alors, pourquoi on a &#233;crit &#231;a l&#224; au dessus ?


----------



## Balooners (20 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai tout compris  

Essaye Unison qui est aussi un excellent Grabber sous Mac mais payant.

En revanche je n'irai pas jusqu'a dire que nos &#233;quivalents sous Mac sont mieux... Il sont pas mal ils font ce qu'on leur demande. Mais tu ne peux pas comparer un iGrabNews et NewsLeecher ou m&#234;me encore Grabit.

Mais tout ce dont on a besoin sous Mac est dispo et &#231;a c'est top.


----------

